# Missing Screen On New Outback



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Gilligan strikes again!!

This last weekend, we were out in warm weather for the first time.

When we went to open the window in the front bedroom we discovered the screen was not there. Unfortunately we did not think to check every window for a screen when we picked it up from the dealer...OUR MISTAKE.

Monday I called the dealer, Coachlight in Carthage, MO. I was really thinking that they would jump on it and get it fixed right away, after all, the owner's son, Doug, was our salesman and just bragged about how they went so far above and beyond in service so get the repeat customers!

Not so, no return phone call, as a matter of fact I have left a message 3 out of 4 days this week and only received 1 return call to tell me that the person I needed was out sick and would return on Tuesday.

So...I called back today, got someone who said that they called Keystone and that they were the hold up, so I called Keystone and they say all the dealership needs to do is call and order the screen. YIKES!!!!

Anyone wanna bet I end up buying the screen myself, or it takes 2 years to get it out of them?

Thanks for letting me vent....

Paul

Beware of Gilligan!!!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Why not suggest to the dealer about taking it off another unit on their lot









Ed


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

'Ohana said:


> Why not suggest to the dealer about taking it off another unit on their lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the exact same thing....

I had to do this with a shore power cord that was missing from our new boat. the dealer kept ignoring my calls that mine was not on the boat when i took delivery. It finally took me visiting the dealer again, walking on to a similar boat on the showroom floor, picking up the shore power cord, walking over to the parts counter and telling the girl to let my salesman know i picked up my missing shore power cord off of the carribean blue 320 and thanked her. she said, no problem, ill let him know.....problem solved.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I am betting you get it!! Remember this is their "Busy" Season and it is a holiday weekend coming up.............I bet it was a matter of unfortunate coincidences (plus a new moon on Sunday).........









Seriously, sometimes, if its close enough, it is better to stop in.....they won't blow you off face to face..........

Good Luck, i am confident the dealer will "Make The Call", and get it done


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I say 3 weeks....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BTW, one of their salesmen/managers is a member here....

Coachlight RV Sales. Why don't you PM him?

Mark


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

mswalt said:


> BTW, one of their salesmen/managers is a member here....
> 
> Coachlight RV Sales. Why don't you PM him?
> 
> Mark










Hey Paul, might want to call the dealer and tell the word is out about their so called to notch service









Ed


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mswalt said:


> BTW, one of their salesmen/managers is a member here....
> 
> Coachlight RV Sales. Why don't you PM him?
> 
> Mark


Ouch!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nathan said:


> BTW, one of their salesmen/managers is a member here....
> 
> Coachlight RV Sales. Why don't you PM him?
> 
> Mark


Ouch!!!








[/quote]

???









Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mswalt said:


> BTW, one of their salesmen/managers is a member here....
> 
> Coachlight RV Sales. Why don't you PM him?
> 
> Mark


Ouch!!!








[/quote]

???









Mark
[/quote]
Sorry Mark, I meant ouch for them....


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Sayonara said:


> Why not suggest to the dealer about taking it off another unit on their lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the exact same thing....

I had to do this with a shore power cord that was missing from our new boat. the dealer kept ignoring my calls that mine was not on the boat when i took delivery. It finally took me visiting the dealer again, walking on to a similar boat on the showroom floor, picking up the shore power cord, walking over to the parts counter and telling the girl to let my salesman know i picked up my missing shore power cord off of the carribean blue 320 and thanked her. she said, no problem, ill let him know.....problem solved.








[/quote]

This is what's called "taking matters into your own hands"...............I LOVE IT!


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Update...

I am SOL!!

Doug, mr service after the sale says it's not covered under warranty!

AVOID Coachlight, no follow up after the sale!

What a shame...guess I'm buying a new screen!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

MO7Bs said:


> Update...
> 
> I am SOL!!
> 
> ...










IMO, Before doing so I would call Keystone Customer Service, explain everything and see what they say

Ed


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

'Ohana said:


> Update...
> 
> I am SOL!!
> 
> ...










IMO, Before doing so I would call Keystone Customer Service, explain everything and see what they say

Ed
[/quote]

I agree with Ed. You are not asking for a replacement screen, only the one that you already paid for when you got the trailer. A broken screen may not be covered under warranty, but you should recieve what you already paid for.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

'Ohana said:


> Update...
> 
> I am SOL!!
> 
> ...










IMO, Before doing so I would call Keystone Customer Service, explain everything and see what they say

Ed
[/quote]
Id have to agree! Id be curious to see what Keystone says.

Maybe Coachlight is having some troubles...


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Well do I have a story...

Shortly after my last post (which I told Coachlight to look up on this website) I called Keystone customer service. I insisted on speaking with a realy person, not just leaving ANOTHER message for Carmen (5 messages, no return call...someone avoiding a customer???).

This time I was able to speak to Robin, she arranged to have the screen sent to the dealership right next door (we're talking 100 yards max) to my dealer. They don't sell Outbacks, but they sell other Keystone's and do all of the warranty work on Outbacks.









Wait...that's not the end of it...

Before I could get a chance to call my wife with the good news, about 15 minutes or so, the original dealership called my wife to let her know that they had 'reconsidered' their previous decision and would be more than happy to help in anyway possible.









So...resolution is this. We have a black screen off of a rig that they had in their inventory, a white one is on order for us. The white one will take about 2 weeks to come in.

All is well.

But I have one question...why did it take so much work to get a flippin' $20 screen?????????????????????

Thanks to everyone, especially Doug for this wonderful forum that I am sure led to the 'reconsideration' in this matter.

GO OUTBACKERS.COM!!!!!

Paul


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Good to hear...Problem solved









OC was way over on the three weeks.......timeline.........


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Glad to hear it. Bummer it had to go this route for a simple thing called CUSTOMER SERVICE. 
"reconsidering" was nice of them, doing right the first time would have been better.

Enjoy the screen !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Good to hear...Problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair...my 3 weeks was a dealer only guess. If I thought he was going to call Keystone direct, I would have guessed May 26th.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, I almost feel petty for going so far just to get a screen.

But in the end I was willing to drop it and just pay for the thing.

Maybe next time they will think twice before blowing off a legit complaint from an otherwise happy customer. I would have went back time and again, and was telling everyone about the OB and how they needed to go get one and join me in all the fun.

Oh well...got my screen, going to Disney World, gonna have a great time with the family.

Hope all you fellow Outbackers have a great time and hope to see you in Branson this summer.

Paul


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

If it was me, I would have told Coachlight to stuff it and taken Keystone up on their off to send it to the other dealer, then I would give the other dealer my business from then on. If Coachlight is going to give you this kind of customer service for such a small legitimate claim, just what are they going to be like when you need them for the big ones.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

jetjane said:


> If it was me, I would have told Coachlight to stuff it and taken Keystone up on their off to send it to the other dealer, then I would give the other dealer my business from then on. If Coachlight is going to give you this kind of customer service for such a small legitimate claim, just what are they going to be like when you need them for the big ones.










I for one have to second this motion









1. Keep and install the black screen from the selling dealer, until the white one arrives from keystone to the dealer next door.
2. After receiving the replacement from Keystone, inquire to the dealer next door if they would be willing to take you on as a customer for doing all warranty work and repairs if ever needed and tell them why you're asking.
3. Give black screen back along with a detailed letter addressed to the owner stating why they've just lost a customer.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

'Ohana said:


> 3. Give black screen back along with a detailed letter addressed to the owner *stating why they've just lost a customer.*


...and an untold number of references to them for potential buyers.


----------

